# Head Shops?



## SCOTT5153 (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever bough or heard of buying seeds from a local head shop in the sates?  I was reading on another board earlier that may be one route to get seeds and thought I may have overheared someone at a local place buying some.  I am new to growing and nervous about buying over the net.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 28, 2007)

Go over the net.  Discreet packaging.  Effective shipping.  Actual seeds that you know what they are and how good they should turn out rather than swag bag....  

Everyone is nervous, but just remember, if they are taken from you in the mail you can't get in trouble.  You'll receive a letter saying its been confiscated by customs and if you want to pick up the package, go get it from _____whatever.  Just don't go.  Packages are sent to wrong addresses all the time, and you can't be held responsible if someone sends something without your consent... how do they know??

http://www.seedboutique.com/

Known company by many on this site....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

SCOTT5153 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever bough or heard of buying seeds from a local head shop in the sates? I was reading on another board earlier that may be one route to get seeds and thought I may have overheared someone at a local place buying some. I am new to growing and nervous about buying over the net. Thanks for your advice.


*I live in the states and have never heard or seen any seeds being sold in head shops. Like SC said you can get them over the net with no problems.  *


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea i agree with TBG over the net are nice.  I live in the States as well Also i heard dr.chronic is good.. TBG who do u think has the cheapest prices overall and is reliable????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> Yea i agree with TBG over the net are nice. I live in the States as well Also i heard dr.chronic is good.. TBG who do u think has the cheapest prices overall and is reliable????


*Well i would say Seed Boutique has the cheapest seeds.  *


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 2, 2007)

Have u ordered from them b4?? and how long does it take to get package?


----------

